# Doe kidding



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

My does is real close to kidding she has had some discharge and all but she's acting all kinda weird she won't hardly eat she just lays in the barn this morning I though she was dead she was laying in the barn with her head straight up against the wall and wouldn't move can this just be the way she acts I have not had her long


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

What color is her discharge? Do you have pictures? I have a doe that I think might kid today also.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She could be in the beginning stages of labor. My doe acted similar. Super uncomfortable. She kidded that night. Can u check her ligaments on each side of her tailhead. If they feel like pencils you probably have a bit of time. If you can't feel anything and its soft and squishy then she is close! Happy kidding


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> She could be in the beginning stages of labor. My doe acted similar. Super uncomfortable. She kidded that night. Can u check her ligaments on each side of her tailhead. If they feel like pencils you probably have a bit of time. If you can't feel anything and its soft and squishy then she is close! Happy kidding


Her logs are gone been gone for a few days and she had been like this for about a day or two an its milky white discharge


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She sounds close....if u wanna speed it up just go to the store or something(just kidding  ) they like to string us along!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in pre-labor, some can go through this, for many hours, while others it is real quick. It is when they shift the kids to the birth canal.

How is her udder, is it really tight?


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> She may be in pre-labor, some can go through this, for many hours, while others it is real quick. It is when they shift the kids to the birth canal.
> 
> How is her udder, is it really tight?


Yea she's in full milk and its 2am here an still have no kids and she's not pushing or anything


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is close, just keep an eye on her. I know the wait is torture.


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is some pics of my doe that's due to kid she has been this way for a week now and has had discharge she do t look good she just stands in the corner or lays down with her eyes closed


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

Just stands here with her head against the wall


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor sweet girl.

Can you get her some calcium, like milk fever calcium? Tums if you can't get the stuff right away.

give her some molasses water.

I would also wash up and put on a new rubber glove and check her, in case. You will only have to put 2 fingers in there and not go in too far to know. If you go in slightly and you hit a wall, she is closed, if you go in and your fingers go in easy with no wall, she is open. And may have issues. If she has been this way for a week, that is longer than the usual pre-labor symptoms. She looks like she doesn't feel well at all. 

If you want to get a knowledgeable vet to check or another goat breeder then do so. It doesn't seem right that long.


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Poor sweet girl.
> 
> Can you get her some calcium, like milk fever calcium? Tums if you can't get the stuff right away.
> 
> ...


She has had small bits of discharge since Tuesday


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

And if she is having trouble what can I do like how an I help her if she is


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say your doe is in trouble, this is not usual behaviour for a dpe close to kidding. 

Firstly i would treat her for preg tpx and ketosis. The best thing is propylene glycol. If you cant get that, nutridrench. Try some warm molasses water or straight.molasses. Calcium drench, or injectable or oral CMPK or just feed her tums if you cant get those. 

Next i think she needs to be examined vaginally.if you are not experienced or cinfident she needs a vet or experienced goat breeder. Wash your hands and her back end wih antiseptic. Remove jewellery and trim nails. Gloves are optional. Lube your hand and insert slowly, a few fongers at a time. If you can get your whole hand in, try to feel for the cervix to see if it is dilated. If it isnt dilated you wont be able to go in further than your wrist, and you wont feel a kid right there. If however she is in.labour and having difficulty, you may or.may not feel parts of a kid. You will probably get your whole arm in if she is dilated, unless there is a kid in the way. If she is dilated you should gebtly find the kids, manipulate them into the correct position.and deluver them. Be aware she will scream when you put your hand in and you will probably need someone to hold her still. 

Having said all that, i can only see the pictures small on my.phone but her udder doesnt look that full amd if the doscharge is thick and white it may be her plug, in which case she could be a few weeks off and the behaviour could be due to preg tox. In which case propylene glycol should spark her up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She just doesn't have the typical "sunken in" appearance to me. I also say she has a little ways to go. Discharge is normal. 

I second the milk fever treatment as highly recommend treatment for ketosis right away. How old is she and do you know her kidding records?


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

Well if I check her what entrance do I go in haha I know sounds weird


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

An she is 2 1/2 or 3 years old and no I don't know her records I bought her from a friend and he said this was her first kid since he had her he bought her from an auction an brought her home an go her bred to his billy


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You check vaginally; but first i would treat for preg tox and milk fver and see if that brightens her up


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

keren said:


> You check vaginally; but first i would treat for preg tox and milk fver and see if that brightens her up


What do I treat her with for that


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

willoughbygoats said:


> What do I treat her with for that


Milk fever: calcium drench, CMPK, tums if on hand.

Ketosis: propylene glycol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How is she doing?


Still no kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel, hang in there


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

When my girls get close I mix calcium and a vitamins mix with corn syrup con oil blackstrap molasses and probiotics in a 60 cc syringe and give them it rice a day till they Kidd. The calcium will help with labor. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

jennnaragsdale said:


> When my girls get close I mix calcium and a vitamins mix with corn syrup con oil blackstrap molasses and probiotics in a 60 cc syringe and give them it rice a day till they Kidd. The calcium will help with labor. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


We are in labor


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yay! Hope all goes well. Post pictures ASAP


----------



## willoughbygoats (Jun 6, 2013)

sigalaluis11 said:


> Yay! Hope all goes well. Post pictures ASAP


Birth was goin well but after the birth the kids passed and so did the doe the vet said they don't know what could I happend


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

willoughbygoats said:


> Birth was goin well but after the birth the kids passed and so did the doe the vet said they don't know what could I happend


So heart breaking..... I'm very very sorry for your loss


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

willoughbygoats said:


> Birth was goin well but after the birth the kids passed and so did the doe the vet said they don't know what could I happend


Oh my. That's terrible. Sorry for your tragedy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear!!


----------

